# What should I do?



## concreteHT (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm framing in my home theater, hopefully starting tomorrow morn. I'm using steel studs. I have some rolls of blue insulation (what they use for the sill plate in new construction) to put under my track. What else should I do on the front end to make sure the finished product is something to brag about and not be disappointed with the end result? Last, I was planning on using that drycore for my floor in HT but then today I saw a u-boot that goes under 2 "by" dimensional lumber to isolate i guess from the floor. In your experience has the u-boot done okay with absorbing the sound or improving sound quality. Can they get wet/deal with dampness; i'd love to take back all my ACQ and just use these u-boots. 

Please search for "chime in" to help me with my other HT decisions!!!


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

I would only use an acoustic sealant under the track. You want to minimize the gap, not increase it and fill with a low mass foam.

U-Shaped rubber isn't needed, either. Keep this simple and you'll do better.

Keep the new steel framing 1" or so away from the foundation walls, insulate with R13, then damped drywall. 

Seal the drywall to the floor.


----------



## concreteHT (Apr 5, 2010)

Ted White said:


> I would only use an acoustic sealant under the track. You want to minimize the gap, not increase it and fill with a low mass foam.
> 
> U-Shaped rubber isn't needed, either. Keep this simple and you'll do better.
> 
> ...


When you mention "fill with a low mass foam" please explain further, cant picture what you're describing.

Last, "seal the drywall to the floor", please explain further...

Thanks


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Sorry for being unclear.

I'm suggesting not to increase the gap between the stud track and the slab so you can slide a low-mass foam in there as you've described. Instead, pass on the foam, and simply seal the track to the slab with standard sealant.

When you are done installing drywall, you will liklely have a gap between the bottom of the drywall and the floor. Seal this area.


----------



## concreteHT (Apr 5, 2010)

good thing I've only tapcomed one piece, is there an everyday caulk i can use or liquid nails for the acoustic sealant or you're saying i have to pay for a name brand product?

Thanks again...


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

You should use a specific sealant, but since you're framing, I'd suggest a good quality (50 year) latex painter's caulk. Apply 2-3 "S" shape squiggles to the bottom of the track, then press and secure


----------

